# Epoxy bartop buffing/scratch remover?



## rbarr110 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am in the process of building a bar in my basement during my spare time. I recently coated my bartop with a 2-part epoxy resin, and am very pleased with the results. However, I did have one problem….

My bar is an “L” shape so I had to do my epoxy coats in two applications. I would have to level the bar on one axis, pour the epoxy, let it cure, and then level the bar on the other axis and do it again. I ended up with a fine line/lip where the second coat of epoxy ended over the first coat.

I am hoping to take some fine sand paper and level out the lip and then buff/polish the sandpaper abrasions out. Does anyone know of a product that will work for this? 

I have looked at 
http://www.novuspolish.com/
and it looks like a very well reviewed product….for plastics, not sure if it will work on epoxy.

If all else fails, I will do another thin flood coat over the whole bar and all will look good again, just hoping to avoid buying more epoxy, its expensive.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Start with 400, and work up to 2000, then I just use auto body buffing compound you can get it at your local Kregan or AutoZone. It will look like a mirror when you are done.


----------

